# Attaching Tags To Flat Items For Sale?



## mpo414 (Nov 17, 2015)

I just ran into an issue the other day when packaging up a wall mirror I had built for shipment. I make tags for each of my items that I sell with my logo on one side and a handwritten description of the piece, price, care instructions, and any other info on the back side. This is mostly aesthetic and I think adds a nice touch to the sale while getting my logo more exposure. I typically attach the tags with a piece of twine or ribbon tied around some part of the piece however this was the first time I had to do it with a flat piece of work with no holes, knobs, brackets, or the like to tie the string to. I am trying to think of a tasteful way of attaching the tag without having to staple, drill, or damage the piece with an adhesive so I figured I might see if anyone out there has any ideas or tricks they may be willing to share? Thanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would tie it around the mounting bracket.
Otherwise a tack in the back side of a wall mirror would be appropriate. The thought of a pin-hole is horrifying to us woodworkers, but I doubt anyone would care.

Cheers


----------



## mpo414 (Nov 17, 2015)

Willie, Thanks! I know its kind of a dumb question or problem but that's exactly what I was thinking. A staple or pin in the back is really no big deal, but all that sanding!!!!!!! UGH! I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Could you tape it to the glass?
The only dumb question is the one not asked- Dad.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> The only dumb question is the one not asked- Dad.
> 
> - Knothead62


I don't think your dad was like my dad.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you put any kind of picture hanging eyes or hooks on the back?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Matt, wrap a piece of yarn or sisal twine around the piece like the ribbon around a present. Punch a small hole in the tag and thread it onto the yarn. HTH


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I think i would try some two way tape on the mirror, or on the back of the wood.
3M makes a tape that I use with my router jigs. It comes off without leaving residue on wood.
It is a clear tape, with a red peel off back.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> The only dumb question is the one not asked- Dad.
> 
> - Knothead62
> 
> ...


Or mine.


----------



## mpo414 (Nov 17, 2015)

Those are some good ideas guys, thanks! I don't know why but I never thought of taping to the mirror or using a large ribbon around the whole thing. I am using French cleats as hangers that screw down tight against the back so there is not much to attach to back there. This is why I asked, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I am using French cleats as hangers that screw down tight against the back….
> 
> - mpo414


Could you stick a string or a ribbon beneath the cleats before you tighten down ?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

A pencil for the info and a rubber stamp for the logo. Watch Antiques Roadshow and see.


----------



## mpo414 (Nov 17, 2015)

I did have a rubber stamp made for my logo, it works great! I also have a branding iron logo for getting my logo on the wood. Also works very well!


----------



## mpo414 (Nov 17, 2015)

That's another good idea, a ribbon under the cleat! Thanks. That would work well and look good.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

> A pencil for the info and a rubber stamp for the logo. Watch Antiques Roadshow and see.
> 
> - MadMark


I don't know about the rubber stamp, but they make colored pencils for writing on glass. Pick a nice color and write a personalized message.


----------

